# Some Thoughts on Paedobaptism



## Kaalvenist (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone recommended that I post this item from my blog on the PB, for further discussion.

http://www.xanga.com/Kaalvenist/578071739/item.html


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 21, 2007)

I get the message: "Server not found"


----------



## Kaalvenist (Mar 21, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Try stripping off the "http://http//" at the beginning of the URL.


Oops... my bad.  

Consider it *edited.*


----------

